
Ask HN: Broadband ISP friendly to self-hosting? - vector_spaces
We have some web services that need to be self-hosted.<p>Most will be low traffic (hundreds of hits a day), but some (transient) services might see occasional bursts of up to a few hundred requests per minute.<p>Of course this will be kept totally separate from our main network. We were planning to purchase an LTE Modem which restricts our carrier options somewhat, but we&#x27;re really open to exploring any carrier.<p>We&#x27;re based in the US Southwest.<p>Has anyone had any positive experiences with an ISP on this front?
======
esaym
I've self hosted my own in-house server since 2005. Running apache with
several (low traffic) vhost domains. Some for local non-profits, some of them
are my personal business and blog pages. I also host my own DNS and email
servers. Done this on several ISPs (both with residential and business
accounts), Time warner, AT&T, comcast, Grandecom, and a few local only wisps.

------
wmf
Try business cable; it's usually not crazy expensive and can be installed
quickly if you already have cable. Hosting anything on LTE sounds bad.

